# DI Cobes



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Went up to DI by myself last Saturday night, set up a spartan camp, drank 10 beers by myself while warming myself next to my nice fire. All the while talking to myself about the plan for tomorrow. I was looking for the trifecta, Spaniard, Cobes, Tuna in any order!








As it turns out there was not a tuna or bird in sight all morning. Had to settle for the daily double.  
I had some German backpackers take the beach photos for me, sorry I didn't get a Noosa shot of her, I was too busy ogling :shock: 
The whole story is in the vid, I edited it differently this time, let me know what you think?
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Mate, love the new vid.

I've actually thought of doing the same as I can dub voice over in my vids.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TWYTAB! ;-) I love the head cam commentary and coarse language.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Get a haircut.

:lol:


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice one Dave, great flik along with the commentary ;-) 
great cobes, they pull hard. Hopefully catch you on the beach.
Wayno


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

2 out of 3 ain't bad
Good job sprocket rocket


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, makes the couple of hours editing worthwhile.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice Cobe Sprocket and great video, watched it twice.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Nice video Sprocket. I'm looking forward to finding some time to get back up there again.


But you haven't been to Sprockets spot, so how would you? I thought you only went to Salti's spot?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

Nice little double, good work


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Dave.

Great fish and a nice ride home. Well done


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks boys, loving my BFS, trying to pick them up out the back and surf them over the dump on the edge of the bar. It has worked well the last couple of times. I did pitch pole it when I first got her, too late onto the wave!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice......what your go to method?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Stealthfisha said:


> Very nice......what your go to method?


Personally, I have been hitting the surf zone as hard as I can and trying to maintain my speed for as long as possible. The wave will always overtake you no matter how fast you can paddle. If you have good speed already, then you're a chance to be accelerated by the wave and ride in front of it as Dave seems to have done here and if you watch some of my vids you will see me trying to do. If you're going too slow, then as the wave picks up and accelerates the rear of your yak the resistance against the nose of the kayak can cause it to turn sideways to the wave as all of the yak wants to travel at the same speed and this then forces you into a brace to stay on board.

Anyway, that's my take on it, others may have a different opinion, but this has worked well for me thus far. That was how I interpreted Yaqdog's talk at the Straddie comp and putting it into practice has been incredibly fun.

This only applies if you're asking about the surf in. If you're talking about the cobe then it will be a standard Davey rig of a dirty old unweighted pilchard dragging along behind his yak. Sorry for giving away all your secrets there Dave.... ;-)

Kev


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Great video, great fish, great surf.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great video, great catch, great kayaking!  
I'm dying for cobe, I guess I'll need to sneak up the beach again next time weather permits.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

As per previous posts - thats a great video & top catch!


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Fantastic video - made that much better by the commentary!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Guys, filming was a lot of fun, editing not so! All your positive feedback will definitely help me get out there and go a round again. ;-) 
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Love the vid. Awesome surfing footage. I was swearing all the way with ya.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Sorry I am late.
> 
> Bastard
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice dave you said a cobe was on your list (love DI)


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the vid, makes the weekend seem even further away now until I can get out there and have a crack


----------

